# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  CatGenie, self-flushing, self washing cat box, PetNovations LTD., Norristown, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PetNovations LTD.

catgenie.com/why-ai

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 17, 2013

Size and Set-up 120

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 17, 2013

How The CatGenie Works-120

----------


## Airicist

What is a CatGenie A.I.?

Feb 20, 2020




> The World's ONLY Self-Washing Cat Box just got smarter! The CatGenie A.I. will change life with your cat as you know it.
> 
> The CatGenie uses reusable, Washable Granules instead of dirty, dusty cat litter and provides a clean bathroom for your cats every time it is used. When your cat goes, the CatGenie automatically scoops and flushes waste, washes itself clean then dries the granules good as new. The CatGenie A.I. has the added benefit of keeping an eye on your cat and your cat box so no matter where you are, you will always know that your cat and your unit are doing just fine.
> 
> 
> Plus our new allows you to monitor your cats’ bathroom behavior, kee

----------

